# What is it? In my tank i've got 32 kind of plants, but this one is unknown to me.



## yury.khersonskiy (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## yury.khersonskiy (Apr 3, 2015)

And this is my tank


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Samolus valerandi_.

Your tank is very nice. Perhaps you can tell us more about it in another thread?


----------



## yury.khersonskiy (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you Cavan Allen!


----------



## yury.khersonskiy (Apr 3, 2015)

Sure, it'll be please to tell about my tank. In what thread you think I should do it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Call me Cavan, please.

Anywhere in the general or aquascaping forums would be fine.


----------

